# s15 front calipers/ rotors



## fros13 (Aug 27, 2005)

my 92 s13 has s15 calipers and rotrs wich are 5 lug. so i converted the back to 5 lug with a wheel spacer/adapter. now my rear track is very wide with my 9.5 in wheels. do 300zx rear hubs bolt up so i can narrow my track thus eliminating the camber i have now to fit the wide ass wheels. and does anyone know where to get S15 front brake pads?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're talking about the rear, just use s14 rear hubs. They bolt-on. Check this page out, 



However, there was one problem: these wheels we were getting are available in a 5-lug bolt pattern. The stock 4-114.3mm bolt pattern of the S13 presented us with a dillema on selecting wheels; however there were upgrade options available. It turns out that converting the car to a 5-lug bolt pattern was pretty easy. The rear hubs from a non-turbo Z32 300ZX or S14 240SX SE (5-lug) bolt straight onto the S13 rear axle, and the front hub/spindle/lower control arm from a S14 can be made to fit a S13. Sourcing a Z32 rear end was quite easy; sourcing the front suspension was more difficult. After consulting the experts at www.jspec.com we opted to go with a set of aftermarket front 5 lug conversions imported from Japan


This is taken directly from nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You may have to end up just rolling the fenders, for them to fit. As for the brake pads, the only thing I can think of is to go to endless or project mu for some. Sorry I cant be any more help


----------



## fros13 (Aug 27, 2005)

thanx for the help


----------



## fros13 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> You may have to end up just rolling the fenders, for them to fit. As for the brake pads, the only thing I can think of is to go to endless or project mu for some. Sorry I cant be any more help


I'll check it out. my psp is kinda a bitch to type on.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

S15 calipers are the same thing as 26mm z32 300zx calipers. There for, just go to a parts store and ask for pads for a 300zx. How I know? I got an s15 clip, and am running the calipers on my car. They are the same part number as the 26mm Iron 300zx calipers.


----------



## fros13 (Aug 27, 2005)

The$nail said:


> S15 calipers are the same thing as 26mm z32 300zx calipers. There for, just go to a parts store and ask for pads for a 300zx. How I know? I got an s15 clip, and am running the calipers on my car. They are the same part number as the 26mm Iron 300zx calipers.


thanx dude, thats what i was hoping to hear!


----------

